# Coronavirus Pandemic Music Party



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Many have decided to stay in our homes and ride out the pandemic until we all get our lives back.

This is a thread to post up your favorite song to remember the good old days before Covid-19 arose.

The whole idea is to pick songs that you enjoy and want to share to get us all over these hard times.

I'll go first.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeDMnyQzS88


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

From the Free Republic of Texas, SRV:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c_8VUL5jks


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone remember kegger pool parties?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIxgBMNhsKU


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And for the wild boys back in Cali, when you could still actually be a wild boy...:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5JD91ntl4I


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And this one goes out for all those who passed away from this deadly contagion.

Hope to see you again in the mosh pit some day....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaR90I-iKJQ


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Bringing a little chill to the party (and another shout to Texas)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKepxgkSP98


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

https://youtu.be/OD3F7J2PeYU


----------

